
HTML5-Powered Web Applications: 19 Early Adopters - EricssonLabs
http://www.hongkiat.com/blog/html5-web-applications/
======
kolektiv
"HTML5, rumored as Flash killer, is a brand new web technology that raises a
revolution lead by Apple in web application development."

Sorry, I can't really take this seriously after that. And as there's no
definition of "an HTML5 powered app" I probably couldn't have done previous to
it either. There are some nice apps here, sure, but I'm not sure what value
this has over any other list of "cool web apps". Indeed, it's less valuable
due to the misinformation.

------
tlrobinson
So which of these _actually_ use HTML5 features, vs. everything that's been
available to us for years? I'd like to think we can avoid falling prey to
marketing-speak here.

------
tomdeal
I think HTML5 is the future of application development. It has some very
specific advantages compared to native apps, and we will see a lot more web
apps with unique abilites. There is an interesting talk about that topic from
the google io conference. It is a bit mobile specific, but really worth a look
[1]

Of course, I am a bit biased, because I am currently building a browsergame on
HTML5 techniques (canvas and local storage at the moment, but of course audio
and video will also be a part) at <http://www.breederisland.com>. It is really
amazing how fast the new javascript engines in the browsers are, if you don't
use an internet explorer, of course ;)

[1] [http://www.videosinhtml5.com/videos-about-html5/google-
io-20...](http://www.videosinhtml5.com/videos-about-html5/google-
io-2011-html5-versus-android-apps-or-web-for-mobile-development.html)

~~~
Andrex
Heh me too! Canvas, localStorage, Audio, and FileWriter. <http://4kg.co>

~~~
tomdeal
First I wanted to use an existing game engine too, but I decided to write
everything myself to get a better understanding of how canvas etc. works. Do
you have any gameplay videos, yet?

~~~
Andrex
There's a tiny bit of gameplay in the vid I released a few days ago:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YfbiEQnWgRQ> More vids will be coming out
soon.

I also re-did the website very shortly after you commented, so check that out
again.

------
strixvarius
I was under the impression that Aviary's editors use Flash... clicking on the
link to the image editor (Phoenix) - all Flash. Am I overlooking an HTML5
version, or is the article dead wrong?

------
edandersen
I find "HTML5" a fantastic buzzword to get PHB's excited about making a web
app.

------
supersillyus
I'd have put tinkercad.com on the list. Of course, there are hundreds of good
examples missing.

------
lists
I wish there were a directory of HTML5 apps, or am I just not gooling hard
enough?

